
Microsoft Joins The Linux Foundation, Donates Windows 8 Source Code - aritraghosh007
http://www.muktware.com/c2050/3486/microsoft-joins-linux-foundation-donates-windows-8-source-code
======
mariuolo
Not April 1st yet.

